# Septic



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well the guy got here at 8 am and took out our old tank and put in a 1500 gal tank in by 10:30a
He also put new line up and into the house .
I asked him about a tee so I can put a line in for the camper and he did
So that will be my next project








Can't believe he got that all done by 5pm
He'll be back with the inspector tomorrow morning so he can finish back filling.

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you plan on dumping your trailer you will want to use the GEO method and none of the typical trailer chemicals or you could have the guy back next year to muck out the tank. Many (but not all) of the trailer chemicals prevent or inhibit the normal septic process of breaking down solids.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank for the info Andy
Must sound odd but what is GEO method
The main reason for it is for kids having a slumber party or if family comes to visit for awhile.

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Don,

The GEO method is in the black tank 101 thread in the problems,solutions and aftermarket forum.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The GEO method uses water softener and detergent. Makes everything in the tank come out easier and helps solids break up. I am not sure what the exact combination of ingredients are but will look it up.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think I had a mind block today(Must have been being in the sun all day)









Don


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Man doesn't it ever end








The daughter was outside after school and came to tell me.
That the ground around the septic tank sank.
I knew it was going to happen but we haven't have any rain to settle the ground down.
So I had to go out this morning to fill in the holes somewhat before anyone fell and got hurt.
I parked my utility trailer there with foam board on it so it was close to where I am working.
Well the side of the trailer sunk into the ground








That's going to wait till it stops raining
















Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You already have one big project going Don, you do not need this right now to say the least.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like they say When it rains it Pours









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Like they say When it rains it Pours


That woudn't be too bad if we were talking Morton Salt, but we're talking something much "deeper" (and darker).









Good luck, Don, on getting your yard back in order. I sure am glad I'm on a sewer system Of course, I had to have *that* replaced a few years ago (about $4000 worth)

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mark,
It's just the dirt around it that sunk








Just something eles to take care of.

Don


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

good thing it isn't raining this weekend


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Just work the sunken parts into a new landscape theme. Line the sunken spots and make a couple of fish ponds









Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No way Mike
Ask Thor, water+ young lad =no dry clothes









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> No way Mike
> Ask Thor, water+ young lad =no dry clothes
> 
> 
> ...


At least you have a drier at home









Does this mean free dumping at your place. It is only a 12hrs drive for me - Well worth it, becasue its free









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> good thing it isn't raining this weekend


Please Doug, tell me your not serious. My town officially receieved over 9" of rain this weekend. That is the highest in the state, and I got to work Thur, Fri, and Sat. There is nothing more enjoyable then standing in the pouring rain, telling someone they can't go to their house, because the only road in is blocked by 300' of downed 13.8 Kv primary's.

Don,

At least with all the rain, most of the settling should be done. Now just order up a few yards of topsoil, and reseed the grass...









Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Already filled in some of it 
The rest is going to wait till I get the side of the house finish w/ siding.

Thor no free dumping everyone has to pay the piper sooner or later









Don


----------

